# 64 lemans rear lower control mount



## Mickie08 (8 mo ago)

Hello.

Looks like I need to fix or replace the rear lower control arm frame mount

Is it possible to order a new one, cut this one off.and reweld new. My son, trying to cut off a jammed bolt, got a little too happy with the grinder and ground part of the mount.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Mickie08.

Without pictures it’s a bit difficult to judge. Visualizing what you’ve described, it shouldn’t be a problem to weld back any structural damage. In the past I’ve had welded cracked lower control arm mounts by a good shop that rebuilds differentials. I think it cost me $50., the rear end was out of the car.


----------



## Mickie08 (8 mo ago)

Can you get new brackets? Or just weld these?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Not sure if “new” reproduction brackets are available, but if yours is not repairable the lower control bracket is common to multiple year GM “A” bodies, so you should be able to locate an original from a damaged differential.

Are you able to share a picture of yours?


----------



## Mickie08 (8 mo ago)

I'll post pics when I'm home but I need the frame mount. Not the axle mount. I know there are after market axle mounts


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Mickie08 said:


> Can you get new brackets? Or just weld these?


I've welded several... repairing old, or making new. Never tried to buy a new one.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Here are adjustable replace boxes.



https://wildridesracecars.com/product/ag-body-lower-arm-mount/











UMI 4010 64-72 A-Body Rear Lower Control Arm Brackets, Weld In


Wheel hop or traction issues? We have the solution! Optimize your vehicle's instant center and improve forward traction by lowering the rear of the lower control arm 2", 2-3/4", or 3-1/4". These weld-in brackets are CAD designed to accommodate factory lower control arms as well as all popular...




www.speedwaymotors.com


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

Never seen new replacements so either need to fab up new steel and weld it in or find a donor frame to cut it off of.

if he just cut into it with a cut off wheel likely you can V it out and weld it back together. Its less complex than you would think.


----------

